

USA: 6-year old kisses girlfriend in school, gets suspended - mschuster91
http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=de&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=de&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.tz.de%2Fwelt%2F6-jaehriger-schueler-wegen-handkuss-unterricht-suspendiert-zr-3266271.html%3Fcmp%3Ddefrss

======
Yaa101
What is it with more and more people from the US having an "Obey me!!" fetish,
to me it says most of them have major mental insecurity problems.

